# snowboarding backwards



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

You can easily learn later. It really isn't necessary for anything but freestyle and having something new to work on whenever you get good.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't start learning switch until I was trying out 180s.... then it's pretty important unless you adjust really fast... so I mean not crucial at all... but it's nice once you sort of have it down.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Helps a LOT if you're doing moguls. But moguls tend to suck on a snowboard anyway, and you won't be doing that for awhile. Yes, good skill to have, even if you're just freeriding, but you'll pick it up as you progress naturally.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Do mean the instructor is having you ride "switch" in other words you are leading with your back foot? If they are having you ride switch go with it. The earlier you learn switch the better you will get at it and the more versatile you will be.

P.S. Moguls are only not fun for those that don't how to really ride them.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> P.S. Moguls are only not fun for those that don't how to really ride them.


I actually don't mind moguls at all...but I don't necessarily seek them out. Riding switch has helped me out many times in the big bumps.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't think of any way riding switch would help someone get through a mogul field.  Are you doing 180s off the moguls?


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> P.S. Moguls are only not fun for those that don't how to really ride them.


Disagree. Depends on the moguls. I find moguls quite fun unless they're the skier type of mogul. Don't understand how switch helps with moguls though. :dunno:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

cifex said:


> I can't think of any way riding switch would help someone get through a mogul field.  Are you doing 180s off the moguls?


Works for me...when/if I get in a tight spot, instead of stopping/falling, it helps being able to just go in the other direction.


----------

